# Inoperable brake lights/ turn signals Superduty



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

I have a 1999 Ford Superduty the brake lights and turn signals quit working. It blew the fuze, when I replaced the fuze they still did not work. I found the problem to be a defective turn signal switch. I think the same switch is used on the entire ford truck line-up. It only took me about 30 minutes to replace the swicth. I Hope this imformation saves fellow plowers some time and $$$$$$.


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

We had a Super Duty wrecker at work today with the same problem. The multifunction switches are a bit troublesome.


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

you would think they would put the switch in an easy to reach location. of course they hide it in a protective box behind the heater control knobs.


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

The swicth that went bad on my truck I am talking about is mounted on the stearing column. All I had to do was take off the air bag & stearing wheel, lower the stearing column, do not take it out ! Remove plastic covers and relpace swicth. 30 minutes


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I think you could have did it without taking the wheel off.


----------



## Mark Erpelding (Jul 26, 2002)

You could be correct, However I had a new wheel to put on and It is a little tight to remove the covers. it only takes a couple of minutes to remove the air bag and wheel. It is nice to have the extra room when you remove the wires from the swicth. They can be a pain to get off of the swicth.


----------

